# Body image and pregnancy



## Madeline

hi everyone

I thought I would put this out there, well because I experienced some anxiety about it the other night and it kind of took me by surprise. I was tired and my boobs were really sore and uncomfortable and I started feeling down about the weight gain associated w pregnancy and feelings of losing control of my body.

I feel like a freak saying it because everyone else seems so together, loving the process etc I hope this is just hormones? I would appreciate any experiences or advice you would like to share.

Madeline xxx


----------



## tracy143

Girl, I hear ya! I wore shorts yesterday and was appalled at how my legs looked. I have so much more fat on them and everyone keeps commenting that I look like I am ready to pop. I still have 10 weeks to go.... I have gained about 29 pounds already.


----------



## crystal443

I feel like a blob :shrug: I've got 2 kids, I know I'm going to gain weight, but I still feel like a blob..my boobs have gone from a C cup to a DD which is getting tight and I haven't been able to fasten my pants in weeks so I wear leggings or maternity jeans. 

I think its partly actually feeling huge because everything changes so fast and partly hormones:thumbup:


----------



## Bats11

We are all different please try not be too hard on yourself its all worth it in the end. Im going to say Im one of those who loves being pregnant & the weight gain doesn't bother me, as I know once my baby is born I bounce back to my usual weight real quick.


----------



## gaer

I hear ya. I have a hard time with that too... I really hate that 3rd trimester, and the 6 months after baby... where you are sore and tired and squishy and feel sloppy... ugh. 
With my last baby my NOSE was swollen. People would be staring at it when they talked to me. :(


----------



## rebekah05

Madeline said:


> hi everyone
> 
> I thought I would put this out there, well because I experienced some anxiety about it the other night and it kind of took me by surprise. I was tired and my boobs were really sore and uncomfortable and I started feeling down about the weight gain associated w pregnancy and feelings of losing control of my body.
> 
> I feel like a freak saying it because everyone else seems so together, loving the process etc I hope this is just hormones? I would appreciate any experiences or advice you would like to share.
> 
> Madeline xxx

There is absolutely nothing for you to feel bad about. Not ALL of us embrace pregnancy and weight gain. For me I am so excited to be a first time mom at 38, but totally uncomfortable with my body changing. I feel pretty lousy most of the time with very bad groin and hip pain which doesn't help. I worry about getting my pre-pregnancy body back at my age especially since I am having a cection. I talked my hubby into a tummy tuck if I need it, but I hate surgery and hope I will be okay working out alone. And I don't even necessarily think it's hormones as much as you just being a woman. Many women are very body conscious and* it doesn't mean you care one ounce less about your baby*. Good luck and pm me if you ever need a talk.


----------



## charlie15

I'm totally mixed about my changing body. Some days I hate it and feel like a blob but now I'm looking a little more pregnant i am liking it. Not sure how long that will last for though as I get bigger and bigger!


----------



## Madeline

hi tracy, krystal, bats, gaer, rebekah and charlie

its so great to hear how you are all feeling. When I started this thread I was pregnant and mc'd at 5.3 wks. That was 7 wks ago and I am pregnant again 4 wks 4 days and everything so far seems good. Although my hcg numbers are really high and hopefully that doesn't mean twins. 

I am mixed about body image as well, sometimes when I think about it I really freak out lol 

How are you all going now? would love to hear how things are progressing.

Madeline xxx


----------



## tracy143

Madeline, I am sorry about your loss. I am thrilled that you are already pregnant again. I pray you have an amazing pregnancy and that you and the LO stay healthy.

I am doing well. I have gained 30 lbs and LO is due by induction either tomorrow or Thursday. I actually lost weight after being diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks so I am not looking too heavy anymore :happydance:


----------



## Madeline

oh Tracy

that is such amazing news I will b thinking of you tomoro and your beautiful baby what a wonderful achievement xxx

I am sorry about the GD thats a bummer I hope you are feeling ok.xx

Thks I am fine about it... didn't enjoy the experience obviously but it happens and fortunately for me it was early. This time around things look as though they are going well. My gyno called today and my results were HCG 4500 and Progesterone 72. They are doubling everyday so she wants to check for twins which is slightly intimidating I will b thrilled if there is just a healthy singleton. I still don't believe its happening.

Madelinexxx


----------



## dancareoi

Madeline said:


> oh Tracy
> 
> that is such amazing news I will b thinking of you tomoro and your beautiful baby what a wonderful achievement xxx
> 
> I am sorry about the GD thats a bummer I hope you are feeling ok.xx
> 
> Thks I am fine about it... didn't enjoy the experience obviously but it happens and fortunately for me it was early. This time around things look as though they are going well. My gyno called today and my results were HCG 4500 and Progesterone 72. They are doubling everyday so she wants to check for twins which is slightly intimidating I will b thrilled if there is just a healthy singleton. I still don't believe its happening.
> 
> Madelinexxx

Hi Madeline, how are you keeping?:hugs:


----------

